

Microsoft Research Summer School 2009 - davidblair
http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/events/2009summerschool/

======
davidblair
Information from the 2008 summer school is online and free to download.
<http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/events/2008summerschool/>

------
cowmoo
Does anyone know if there's any similar events at MSR, open to public for
those of us who are in the Cambridge of this side of the Atlantic (Microsoft
Research New England at Cambridge, MA)?

